# Bear topper stick 2



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have been side lined with a few health issues but was able to get back at it today.This is a sassafras stick with butternut topper. The top is fitted but not glued yet. hope to do that tomorrow. This stick is going to a raffle a group I belong to has every year to help others. need to have it done by Friday.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Lovely stick! But more importantly, are you okay? Nothing too serious I hope?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Batakali said:


> Lovely stick! But more importantly, are you okay? Nothing too serious I hope?


Just dealing with arthritis in my upper back and neck. Old bones.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Really nice job!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: :thumbsu: Looks like another great piece, Randy!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

A good looking stick, like the carved collars (top & bottom) and the hand grip area, well done, what finish are you giving the shank.

Hope the Arthritis pain is easing up.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

[quote name="Gloops" post="16218" timestamp="1464595123"]
A good looking stick, like the carved collars (top & bottom) and the hand grip area, well done, what finish are you giving the shank.
Hope the Arthritis pain is easing up.[/quote
]I will use a Helmsman marine spar varnish, satin finish.


----------



## plethodon (May 28, 2016)

Really good looking stick. I imagine that took a while!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Some time it is hard to clamp a topper to a longer walking staff. I have found this to work well. I love my work mate. I have had this on for 25 years.









After it dried I made a black wash with thinned acrylic paint and darkened the collors. I used a thinned terra cotta wash on the grip. I will apply the spar varnish tomorrow.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sorry . Tried to put this picture in the above post but it would not go.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

That's another great looking stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks Great!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finished.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very cool! Tell us about the finish on the stick. What did U use to contrast the grip from the shank?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Very cool! Tell us about the finish on the stick. What did U use to contrast the grip from the shank?


I made a black wash with thinned acrylic paint and darkened the collors. I used a thinned terra cotta wash on the grip


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

a good deal of work

nice project


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

And another one bite the dust, great looking stick.


----------

